# Planning on African Cichlids.....



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok, so my equipment was recently destroyed by the flood in my basement but i got them replaced (for the most part). I do have a tank lying around that i's like to put to use. It is a 33 gallon tank that is 36 inches in length. Now, I know this tank is not NEARLY as big as it should be for holding African cichlids but I through some research( by that i mean google searches) i found that its more about the length. I've also read that 36 inches is a suitable length for less aggressive cichlids like yellow labs. Will this be possible?

I dont want to get a 4 ft 55 gallon tank because it's going to be hell to transport and i will have to get a stand for it + all new equipment. I thought i might as well use what I have.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

A 36 inch tank is too small for almost all Malawi cichlids however there are some nice Tanganyika she'll dwellers you can look into. 

I suggest you visit Mike at Finatics. He has the best selection of Africans in Ontario and can offer some stocking advice too. And right now he is having his Chritmas in July sale.
--
Paul


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

+1 to see Mike also one of the cleanest stores I have ever been to


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Where is finactica located?
Also i found this useful article that may be able to help me out. It's on another forum so i dont know if i can post it.
Pseudotropheus saulosi species tank seems like a decent option


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can use the search feature of this forum or Click on the link below for one of Mike's threads.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46108&highlight=Finatics

--
Paul


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Sad to hear your basement was flooded. Hopefully insurance is helping you.

Full grown Labidochromis caeruleus can grow to a maximum size of 5 inch. Not a great option for long term keeping. You could start with fry-juvies and watch them grow out and later get a longer tank if you enjoy them. You could put in some Pseudotropheus sp Acei "yellow tail" which are mildly aggressive. It would give the tank some dynamic.

Not expensive fish if you purchase them young.

For long term, you could give shell dwellers a try. Neolamprologus brevis are interesting and just an idea. This video might inspire you (not my video):


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

des said:


> Sad to hear your basement was flooded. Hopefully insurance is helping you.
> 
> Full grown Labidochromis caeruleus can grow to a maximum size of 5 inch. Not a great option for long term keeping. You could start with fry-juvies and watch them grow out and later get a longer tank if you enjoy them. You could put in some Pseudotropheus sp Acei "yellow tail" which are mildly aggressive. It would give the tank some dynamic.
> 
> ...


as much as i realize tangs are pretty much my only option, i just dont like how tangs look. Also, I am mesmerized by the blue and yellow theme. That is why i suggested yellow labs. i found out that Pseudotropheus saulosi is a totall better option. I could probably host 2 males a 6 females in there. At least when i researched this online, i got a lot of suggestions.


----------

